# fifth weel!!! new old design???



## no longer collecting (Aug 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56XL0TysIn0


----------



## Rookie1 (Aug 1, 2009)

Man I want one of each,the beetle and the camper. Very cool.


----------

